# windows 2000 advnced server



## XPUser1991 (Mar 5, 2010)

i just found my windows 2000 advanced server disc and was wondering how it would work on the dell dimension 2400 (Pentium 4 2.40 GHz 2.00 GB RAM Broadcom 440x integrated (adding a Linksys LNE100tx) intel 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV integrated graphics 80GB HDD) once my grandfather gets his new computer, i want to turn this into a server, i plan on using my two WD external HDDs (1.5TB and 1.0TB) also i will be picking up a wireless router for this setup, basically we have 4 people with 4 computers, my sister has a dell dimension 8300, my grandmother has an hp pavillion dv4 1555dx, i have a macbook pro (early 2011), and my grandfather will be getting a laptop, and i want to know if the 2400 will be a good candidate, if not, i'll just ask my sister if she can switch computers, then i'll use the 8300, so overall, my question is, will the 2400 be good as a server?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

What do you want it to do as a server? I really don't see the point of it unless you want to practice administering a server. It is not just an install and go type of thing if you want it set up correctly. A 2400 would be stretching the minimum requirements a bit.


----------



## mvirata (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't even see this is a good way to practice administrating a server, you can do that in a virtual environment. It doesn't seem like this isn't a good idea.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You want to network a "server" with 2 external hard drives as storage? Internal drives would be faster, but it's too old to support SATA drives.

I'm also wondering what you want to do with this as a server.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

And anything that you would learn administering a 200o server will not really be relevant any longer with the new server OS's. Having a server on your LAN will really gain you nothing if all you want to do is file sharing which can be done without a server.


----------

